#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Συμπλήρωση Ε3, ΣΚΚ και λοιπά

## bauhaus

Κύριε Κολυδά καλησπέρα, 

1) Φαντάζομαι οτι οι τακτοποιήσεις ημιυπαιθρίων και αυθαιρέτων θα λογιστούν ως αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες με ΣΚΚ 38%. Αυτό το ποσοστό παίρνει προσαύξηση 20% και άρα στον κωδικό 359 του Ε3 θέτω 46%;

*Στις εκάστοτε εφορίες λένε πως φέτος δε χρειάζεται να βάλουμε ποσοστά (εκτός αν κάνουμε αυτοπεραίωση) και οπότε πάμε λογιστικά, έσοδα-έξοδα χωρίς τους εν λόγω συντελεστές. Ισχύει αυτό;*

2) Στον πίνακα ΣΤ' του Ε3 στον κωδικό 530 (δαπάνες τρίτων) μπαίνουν οι *δαπάνες χωρίς ΦΠΑ*, δηλαδή πχ  ενοίκια γραφείου, από ΔΕΗ μόνο το ποσό ΕΡΤ-ΔΗΜΟΣ, κρατήσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ΤΕΕ, ΕΜΠ επί της αμοιβής;

Στον ίδιο πίνακα στον κωδικό 536 (διάφορα έξοδα) μπαίνουν όλες οι λοιπές με ΦΠΑ και πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο με τα έξοδα που φαίνονται στην εκκαθαριστική ΦΠΑ;

3) Στον ίδιο πίνακα (ΣΤ' του Ε3) στον κωδικό 811 (αγορές παγίων) βάζουμε *την καθαρή αξία των παγ'ιων εξόδων* που εμφανίζονται και στην εκκαθαριστική του έτους;

Ελπίζω να λάβω απάντηση πριν τις 16/7. Ευχαριστώ θερμά για την πολυτιμη βοήθεια.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα σας
1)Οι τακτοποιήσεις ημιυπαιθρίων είναι αρχιτεκτονικές μελέτες και έχουν συντελεστή 38%.Στον κωδικό 359 θα βάλουμε αυτόν τον συντελεστή χωρίς προσαύξηση.Ο κωδικός 359 συμπληρώνεται ανεξάρτητα αν κάνουμε αυτοπεραίωση και έχει πληροφοριακό χαρακτήρα.
2)Στον κωδικό 530 (δαπάνες τρίτων - φόροι τέλη) μπαίνουν τα τηλεφωνικά έξοδα σταθερής και κινητής, ενοίκια,ύδρευση,ΔΕΗ και κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ,ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΕΜΠ.Στον κωδικό 536 μπαίνουν οι δαπάνες για γραφική ύλη,για διαφήμιση,έξοδα κίνησης ΕΙΧ.Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ο ΦΠΑ δεν εμφανίζεται στους κωδικούς του Ε3 εκτός αν αποτελεί έξοδο(π.χ.δαπάνες ΕΙΧ που στο ποσό συμπεριλαμβάνεται ο ΦΠΑ διότι δεν εκπίπτει).
3)Στον κωδικό 811 εμφανίζουμε όλες τις αγορές  των παγίων χωρίς ΦΠΑ που πραγματοποιήθηκαν μέσα στο έτος.   
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------

